# Suggest some cover songs for acoustic guitar, bass and drums



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

I'm looking for some popular cover song choices that would be a good fit for a live TRIO format with only one ACOUSTIC guitar, bass and drums. 

Ideas? Let's have 'em! Just remember that if the original song has electric guitar solos or any other prominent instrument parts, it won't work live. I only have two hands, and they will be busy playing acoustic. 

My weekend band plays bars, weddings, parties, etc, with a mix of rock, pop, blues, roots, party standards and borderline country. With this trio I've only ever played electric. Then, recently we were asked to learn Oasis Wonderwall for a wedding's first-dance number. I used my acoustic and though I'm not crazy about that song, I like the way it sounded - nice contrast and change from the electric.

So now I'm thinking I'd like to have maybe 5 or 6 good acoustic songs ready, so we can throw in 1 or 2 per set for variety.


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

Cake's version of "I Will Survive" is pretty catchy. 

I suppose you'd need to play popular songs yeah? If not, I'd suggest checking out some stuff by Murder By Death (acoustic stuff, don't let the name scare you), or maybe Neutral Milk Hotel. The track "Holland, 1945" is really nice. Pixies, Weezer, Radiohead, Pearl Jam...a lot of stuff would work good with an acoustic guitar.

I guess you could always play some Crappleback or something.

I'll think of some others.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

You could do some jack johnson.


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Jack Johnson - great idea, I should have thought of that. Thanks! 

We already do CAKE - I Will Survive, I use electric for that. Usually goes over really well.

Keep em coming!


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Nothing else matters by Metallica a pretty nifty little acoustic song that could work for you guys. Don't leave me high by Radiohead is definitely a song that you should have in your arsenal.


----------



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Some songs i like to play are:

Im Yours - Jason Mraz
On The Way Down - Ryan Cabrera
For You I Will - Teddy Geiger
Collide - Howie Day
Slide - Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Geek (Jun 5, 2007)

Ella Fitzgerald's "Fever" just screams out for that instrument lineup and it's really hard to screw up


----------



## adamthemute (Jun 18, 2007)

For No One - The Beatles

Might not be the best choice for weddings though.


----------



## esp_dsp (Feb 27, 2007)

umm 
jack johnson for sure if your doing acoustic stuff taylor is a sweet song
maybe behind blue eyes by the who?
that hey there delilah b the plan white t's its all over the radio these days..
james blunt stuff isnt that bad either might want to check out one of his tunes


----------



## JBassJohn (Feb 19, 2007)

Life by the Drop - SRV
Heart of Gold - Neil Young
Blister in the Sun - Violent Femmes


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

This is going to sound a little goofy, but White Wedding by Billy Idol and Hit me Baby One more time by Brittney Spears are really fun acoustically. not to mention that when you Play Britney Spears, people crack up. Times like These by Foo Fighters, I am A highway by Audioslave.


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*acoustic covers*

Crowded House has some real nice tunes for that situation,,I saw them play with an Acoustic/Electric,Stand up Bass, and a bare bones Kit with a Snare/ride/floor Tom/HHat/and one other little tom,and it sounded excellent ! Oh yeah I almost forgot,,,the Drummer did'nt even have a Kick !!


----------



## lenbone (May 12, 2006)

*covers*



Starbuck50 said:


> This is going to sound a little goofy, but White Wedding by Billy Idol and Hit me Baby One more time by Brittney Spears are really fun acoustically. not to mention that when you Play Britney Spears, people crack up. Times like These by Foo Fighters, I am A highway by Audioslave.


Times Like These,,Is very fun to play as well ! The FF also have tons of good (unplugged) stuff on the same CD that "Learn to fly" is on.Have a listen,,you won't be Sorry !


----------



## sonicmat (Mar 4, 2007)

Robboman said:


> I'm looking for some popular cover song choices that would be a good fit for a live TRIO format with only one ACOUSTIC guitar, bass and drums.
> 
> Ideas? Let's have 'em! Just remember that if the original song has electric guitar solos or any other prominent instrument parts, it won't work live. I only have two hands, and they will be busy playing acoustic.
> 
> ...


Lucky man ELP...or actually, In the beginning, ELP:rockon:


----------



## Soupbone (May 17, 2007)

*mmmm acoustic eh?*

Heres something you wont hear everyday...how about Black Sabbath's "Solitude" off Master of Reality 
Athough there is a very small bit of electric that could easily be covered by an acoustic- you have to be able to sing well while playing.


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

led zeppelin - thank you
max webster - on the road
anything sappy in Dm....


----------



## Robboman (Oct 14, 2006)

Some great suggestions in here.. thanks!

Just from this thread I'd seriously consider:

Blister in the Sun
Heart of Gold
Taylor (or other Jack Johnson)
Crowded House
Radiohead - High and Dry. Actually, not sure this one would work because of the missing electric solo in the middle. Also, my falsetto is a bit shaky at times! 
Any more ideas? Nothing too heavy or too obscure please. This is a commercial band, the songs aught to be familiar to the majority of average people in the average bar.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

has anyone mentioned goo goo dolls yet? it should definitely be doable with a trio, just simplify the guitars if need be


----------



## hammer744 (Feb 4, 2006)

How about...
Bob Segar - Against the Wind and/or Night Moves
The Eagles - take your pick - quite a few that will work with 1 guitar


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Well if commercial is your thing chicks seem to love these:

Faith (George Michaels)
What's Up? (4 non-blondes)

I like these:

Home for a rest (Spirit of the west)
Maggie May (Rod Stewart)
Liquor and Whores (Bubbles)

And of course, you now know Wonderwall.


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

*More stuff...*

Interstate love song (Velvet Revolvler acoustic is great!)
In your Eyes (Ben harper does a great acoustic cover of this one)
Desire (U2, is really fun not to mention dead easy)
Learning to Fly (tom Petty)
Wish you were here (Floyd)


----------



## Michelle (Aug 21, 2006)

Soupbone said:


> Heres something you wont hear everyday...how about Black Sabbath's "Solitude" off Master of Reality
> Athough there is a very small bit of electric that could easily be covered by an acoustic- you have to be able to sing well while playing.


Yeah, I like that song but someone should've told Ozzy about 'singing well' :smile:

How about Dylan?

Like a Rolling Stone
All Along The Watchtower


----------



## kinggeoff (Jul 14, 2007)

Robboman said:


> Some great suggestions in here.. thanks!
> 
> Just from this thread I'd seriously consider:
> 
> ...


+1 on blister in the sun

where's the incubus love in this thread?

Drive
Pardon Me
11am

pretty much anything off morning view lends itself to acoustic playing AMAZINGLY


----------



## SZ Addicted (Jul 9, 2007)

None


kinggeoff said:


> +1 on blister in the sun
> 
> where's the incubus love in this thread?
> 
> ...


Love those ones Drool

Also, I think Wonderwall by Oasis goes without saying. Maybe a little overdone but easily recognizable and just as easy to play. Get your capo out 

-Twiggs


----------



## Antz_Marchin (Mar 31, 2006)

Starbuck50 said:


> Interstate love song (Velvet Revolvler acoustic is great!)


Oh no.......say you didn't say that


----------



## Starbuck (Jun 15, 2007)

Antz_Marchin said:


> Oh no.......say you didn't say that


Fun to play Dude, Hey, I also said Britanny Spears...

"Keep your mind open, you never know what can get in"

Peace,
SB


----------



## geckodog (Apr 9, 2007)

If you want a song that's both fun to play and sing, and is easy to play, and is a wicked song!

Got You Where I Want You - The Flys

Remember that tune? It was on the Disturbing Behavior soundtrack.

Here it is here on their myspace. http://www.myspace.com/theflys


----------

